# viper 5101 install on 2001 expedition



## inkysteve (Mar 23, 2012)

im trying to find a vehicle specific wiring diagram for a viper 5101 remote start being installed in a 2001 ford expedition


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Viper Install Manual

Constant 12 volts	YELLOW & GREEN/VIOLET	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 12 volts	D BLUE/L GREEN	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Starter	RED/L BLUE	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Dome Light	BLACK/L BLUE (+)	16 PIN CONN. IN PASS. KICK PANEL **
Driver's Front Door Pin 
Pass Front Door Pin 
Driver's Rear Door Pin 
Pass Rear Door Pin 
Trunk Pin	SAME CIRCUIT AS DOME	LIGHT WIRE
Parking Lamp	BROWN (+)	AT HEADLIGHT SWITCH *
Lock	PINK/YELLOW	PASSENGER KICK ** #201
Unlock	PINK/L GREEN	PANEL
* BROWN (+) Wire For Parking Lights Is Also Found In A BLACK 66 Pin Connector In The Drivers Kick Panel. ** See Tech Notes For Alternate Location. 
#201- See Negative Pulse Door Lock Diagram. 

Tach Signal SEE NOTE * AT POWERTRAIN CONTROL MODULE * #239 
Ignition #2	RED/BLACK	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition #3	GRAY/YELLOW	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory	BLACK/L GREEN	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory #2 
Accessory #3 
Starter #2 
Neutral Safety	NOT GROUNDING TYPE -	OEM SWITCH OPENS STARTER CIRCUIT
Brake Light	RED/L GREEN (+)	AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL **
Parking Brake 
Clutch Pedal 
Reverse Light	BLACK/PINK (+)	AT SWITCH ON TRANSMISSION
Rear Defrost	D BLUE/ORANGE (-)	AT REAR WINDOW DEFOGGER SWITCH
* Multi Coil System L GREEN/WHITE, PINK/WHITE, WHITE/PINK, D GREEN/VIOLET, L GREEN/YELLOW, ORANGE/YELLOW, PINK/L BLUE And WHITE/RED. All Are One Cylinder Signals At PCM Located Behind The Battery Or At Each Coil. ** See Tech Notes For Alternate Location. 
#239- See Immobilizer Bypass Diagram 

Window Up D\ WHT/BLK P\ TAN/BLU D\ YEL/BLU P\ RED/BLK @ MAIN #211 
Window Down F/ TAN/LBL F/ WHT/YEL R/ GRY/ORG R/ YEL/BLK SWITCH
Keysense	BLACK/PINK (-) STEERING COLUMN HARNESS OR GEM *
Trunk Release	N/A	
OEM Horn	D BLUE (-)	STEERING COLUMN HARNESS OR CSM **
Headlights	RED/YELLOW (+)	AT HEADLIGHT SWITCH
OEM Alarm Arm	N/A	SCHEMATICS DO NOT SPECIFY
OEM Alarm Disarm	DOME LIGHT AND DOOR	UNLOCK WIRE AT SAME TIME 
***

You do need a bypass for the vehicle as well.
WARNING: 2 Vehicle Valid Keys Required For Programming
If you have a problem to learn a Ford module to a vehicle.


----------

